# Sphinx



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's my new little guy Sphinx!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I love those spots on his dorsal fin!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

he's a lovely fish! rare find! imo he has the perfect betta body!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awsome-tastic!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

lol thanks!=]


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

im sorry no effence but hes not very attractive...sorry to be the negative one...
but i love his shape tail..and the mustard color...but it miht just be the camera that doesnt do him justice


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> im sorry no effence but hes not very attractive...sorry to be the negative one...
> but i love his shape tail..and the mustard color...but it miht just be the camera that doesnt do him justice


 Everyone has their own opinion...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think he's very pretty!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> im sorry no effence but hes not very attractive...sorry to be the negative one...
> but i love his shape tail..and the mustard color...but it miht just be the camera that doesnt do him justice


Wow. I'm sorry but that was VERY rude :shock:...like the old saying goes; if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree with BFC...

Why even bother???


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

BTW *I* think he's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!=]
I really appreciate it.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

His coloring is so unique and cool-looking!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*sorry*



beat2020 said:


> Thanks guys!=]
> I really appreciate it.


im sorry i didnt mean it in a bad way i was just giving my opinion on a betta.he is really nice but i just dont think what you all think i apologizes . hes just not my kind of betta.:|:|


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

That was really uncalled for, not to mention rude and disrespectful...

*I *think he's beautiful, and I love his coloring.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ihatebettas said:


> i think he is very ugly he has such stupid color to him and its just dumb. basically common sense to enter if you are gonna lose. so give up. i dont like his color..hopefully he dies



i know i shouldn't be saying much because i might have caused this and i didnt mean to be a disrespect or anything. but that was really mean im sorry but i dont think you should be criticizing this guy he has probably worked hard for this contest...and "ihatebettas" is not a good screen name for a betta fish forum that actually care and like bettas. so if you are not going to be a good person and get rid of the name calling and disrespect you might as well just get out of this forum.:evil: im kinda mad that you would actually say something like that hes a good person.:evil:

------------->>> i am very sorry you guys/girls that i have probably caused this disrespect but i wont leave anymore disrespectful comments!

im sorry for my comment and i will just keep quiet necxt time. i wish you good luck and dont listen to me or this guy or gal here okay... he is a winner *beat2020* again i apologize for my comment.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Mustard Gases are one of my favvorite colorations, and combined with a veil tail, and his excellent body shape, he's one of the prettier VTs I've seen  Also, he's got my favorite "type" of tail for a veil.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

is that a VT or a Spade tail or is that the same?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

If I've been told correctly, spade tails are variations of veil tails... Sphynx does look a bit like a spade tail (someone please correct me if I'm wrong... I'm hopeless with this stuff.)


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I myself can't really tell a giant difference between spade and a veil, so I'll leave it to someone else to answer xD Like Betta Slave says, it could just be a variation of Veil.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh, he's a cutie.  He could have been the twin to my Un Chien Andalou.


----------



## MozartOwner (Apr 20, 2010)

Such a pretty fish, I am still so amazed by the different colors Bettas can be, everyone is so beautiful. I really like your fish


----------



## Anubis (May 4, 2010)

Gorgeous Betta and Wonderful Body shape!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephNMitch (May 4, 2010)

I think he is soo pretty, beautiful


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

this is my favorite contest picture because it it so unique and it just amazes me everytime i come here


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i would like for your permission go to my post and give me permission yes or no to use you amazingly beautiful pictures in my new website please give an answer and spread the word to any members thanks
here is the post link:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=378883#post378883

remeber spread the word!!!!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

I've never seen a vt that colour before!
Very nice :3


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Very handsome fish.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I love his speckles. I'm a sucker for speckles. He's beautiful!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

I love him! I think his coloring is gorgeous! He also looks sturdy yet delicate the same time and I like that


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

he's soooooooooo handsome!!!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys I just posted new pics of him in the picture section =]


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful


----------

